# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  Please join in ! PDF belly shots :)

## Lynn

Please join in.
Post your PDF belly shots for FF Facebook  :Big Grin: 
Don't forget to label them.

 :Butterfly:

----------

Heatheranne

----------


## Lynn

adult female- R variabilis "southern"



D tinctorius "New River"



R serensis "Lower Ucayali"





juvenile O pumilio "Black Jeans"

----------


## bill

Mine are crappy shots, but here we go. 

Phyllobates Vittatus 


O. P. 'black Jeans'



Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Amy

So cute!!!!

----------


## Paul

Ranitomeya ventrimaculata



Red Eye Tree Frog



Mantella Ebenaui



Dendrobates Citronella

----------


## Joshua Ralph

_Epipedobates tricolor_ 


Since I don't have many _Dendrobatidae_ species within m collection that I have belly shots of, here are some other things; 

_Mantella crocea_


_Mantella expectata_

_
Mantella madagascariensis_

_
Mantella viridis_


_Mantella betsileo_

_
Mantella aurantiaca_ Female with eggs


_Hyperolius riggenbachi_

----------


## Lynn

Great photos !
Please keep them coming 

Congratulation --- members and friends 
Frog Forum mentioned in "The Reptile Report"
Belly Shots | The Reptile Report

 :Butterfly:

----------


## irThumper

I know he's not a Dart frog, but this is my favorite of my little Whites Tree Frog, Jelly Bean, as he's looking at himself in a mirror  :Wink:

----------

